# 11 wt ?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've heard some refer to an 11 wt as a "Keys rod", but if you already have 10 wt and 12 wt rods, why would you want an 11 wt?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

11 wt is perfect for Keys size tarpon. Some of those sleeping giants you'll saw last weekend would be a bit much for most on an 11.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll just stick with my 13 wt. for monster poons thank you


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I'll just stick with my 13 wt. for monster poons thank you



Show us a few pictures of those monsters... Very Cool!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am going to try to get to Hommassa this June if successful I be glad to take pictures of it in the water cause u know we can't put them in the boat anymore


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

11wt is a weird in between setup. The last thing I want with a poon is to be out gunned and your setting yourself up for that with this thing on migratory fish. Maybe on windy days for permit...


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you have a 10 and 12 I see no point in an 11 
Some say its tuff to cast a 12 wt all day but I don't get it,maybe if your a small person 
But I only cast when I see a fish and would much rather whip a fish faster with a heavier rod then cry about casting it. 

My opinion of course


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Rods are like guns
You can never have enough


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Normally I stay away from these kind of discussions (since mostly it's pretty subjective....). Have to chime in here, though. Many tarpon anglers are working the kinds of situations where they're not going to get a lot of shots at fish during a day on the water hunting big silver. For those guys a 12wt makes a lot of sense (when hunting big game, bring enough gun...). 

My situation is quite a bit different. We hunt big fish in the interior of the Everglades and out along the coast -but my anglers will have a fly rod in their hands all day long and may make hundreds of casts when we're up inside rivers at fish that are very close and not usually prone to really long runs (big fish in rivers seem to slug it out at pretty close range...). My choice for a few years now is an 11wt since it's much easier on my anglers.... Most days we'll have both the 11 and a 12 aboard (and I'm perfectly comfortable with a 10wt for fish under 80lbs). Many days I see anglers with 12 and above fly rods that end up with "rubber arm". Pretty much, I've just worn them out, unfortunately not fighting fish -just working a big rod constantly during a long day with targets right in front of you most of the time....

By the way we've never needed the heavier rod and seem to beat our share of big fish with just the 11wt. As a matter of fact the one in use currently has been beating big fish for at least ten years now (and surely looks it...). It's just a two piece Sage RPLXi so you know it's an older rod. During those years a lot of fancy four piece rods with those useless extra foregrips were turned into five piece rods (and mostly they were brand new high dollar sticks from top manufacturers.... thank heavens they came with warranties).


----------



## Cbevers (Feb 21, 2013)

Fish inside, bays that are typically 3-6 ft 10 wt rod. Offshore fish 10-25 feet 12 wt to lift fish up has been my understanding. But if I had some extra money to burn an 11 wt sounds good too.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Rods are like guns
> You can never have enough


Lotta truth to that!!!! 

In the end, it's what somebody feels comfortable with and confident with. 

How about opening this can of worms, 

Boca grande is a blood bath!!!! Absolutely, makes me sick!!!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > Rods are like guns
> > You can never have enough
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right! It's a far cry from what it used to be... Same goes for Homosassa..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the opinions.

Since I've already got a 10 and a 12, and not seeing any significant reason for having an 11wt other than fatigue, I'll stick with what I've got and just practice (work out) with my 12.

When funds become available I'll probably spring for another 12wt rod because the reels I have can handle it, and I already have a few 12wt lines.

The fatigue factors I experienced fishing with Bob was getting the sinking line airborne, and casting that big ole Tarpon Snake as far as I could. That's the largest fly I've ever cast. I don't know, but it seems like it would be easier to cast it with a 12wt, than an 11wt.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First I agree with mkw you can never have enough fishing stuff

I have a 10 wt. and a 12. I can use the 10 if my rotator starts barking but I don't think it make sense to use a 10 on a 100lb fish...just say'en


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

With the advent of newer tech fly rods you may find an 11 will do what your earlier 12 will. I've been using a Loomis ProI 12wt and before that another Loomis, and eons back a Great Equalizer (The Beast)

I've been lucky enough to get a Loomis NRX one piece in an 11wt. It's a light weight super fast rod that loads well with a 12wt line and has all the power you will need with less user fatigue. There are materials in our future (time line I don't know) that will make that rod a heavy weight.


----------

